# Ford 420 3 cylinder diesel



## Draw (Dec 15, 2020)

I need a diagram showing the timing positions on the cam, crank, injector gear.
Just got my long block back from the machine shop.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Draw, welcome to the forum.

This picture is a scan from my shop manual for a Ford 3600. Same era tractor. Note there are 3 sets of timing marks (circled) that must line up. If the timing hasn't been preset, you will need a manual so you don't damage valves/pistons. Or maybe better... a good mechanic? I installed the injection pump on my Ford by aligning the 3 sets of timing marks. But the cam and crank timing on my tractor had not been changed.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Close-up of above picture:


----------



## Draw (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks, BigT. All my gears are lined up correctly except the injector pump drive gear. They didn't install my front cover so drive gear is laying loose. My drive gear has 2 marks. 1 on each side of a tooth. It seems logical those would correspond to the 1 dot on the cam shaft drive gear.
Also, I'm having trouble finding the correct throw out bearing.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I think the marks are like in the attached image?


----------



## Draw (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks for he reply. Does your manual why there is a #4 mark as well as the #3?


----------



## Draw (Dec 15, 2020)

Sorry, maybe I figured it out. #3 is for a 3 cylinder and #4 is for a 4 cylinder?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes DRAW, u r correct..
Use the # that corresponds w how many cyls u have..


----------

